# {Solved} Moving files without making it a shortcut



## TeknoA (Feb 9, 2001)

HI, I am trying to move a file into another folder without making it a shortcut. It is a zip file, so if I just move the whole zip it unzips into a different file. Can someone help me? Thanks !


----------



## Melissa (Apr 10, 2001)

If I am clear on what you are asking, try this:

Right click the file, go to copy, and then go to the folder where you would like to put the file and hit paste (not paste shortcut).


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi TeknoA

Or, Right click on the file and while continuing to press the mouse button, drag the file where you want it, when you release the button you should see a shortcut menu come up with Move here or Copy here. Select the Move option.

The zip file seems to be acting as an executable or program file, are your icons possibly corrupted? My Zip files move where I want them to move without creating shortcuts on their own.

Do you have TweakUI installed to Rebuild your Icons?

Let us know.


----------



## TeknoA (Feb 9, 2001)

thanks so much! that's what i needed! i'm not sure if i have tweakui but copy/paste solves the problem..


----------

